# Tour De Palm Springs



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Would this be a good beginner ride ? I ride about 20mi 3x a week and want to try the 50mi ride there.

http://www.tourdepalmsprings.com/


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

It's flat, so definitely a good 50 mile ride if you're not used to it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ejr13 said:


> Would this be a good beginner ride ? I ride about 20mi 3x a week and want to try the 50mi ride there.


I've done it twice, both times 100, but it's a fun atmosphere and flat as Magic said, so I think you'd enjoy yourself. There's food & drink support stops so don't worry about packing lots of either. Take your time and have fun


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input. It looked like a good one to be my first. :thumbsup:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm considering this too.


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

I've done the 100 2 or 3 times and did the 50 as one of my first longer bike rides. I remember it being somewhat difficult, but still quite easily accomplished. Go, you'll have fun, but don't try to make a race of it. Set a moderate pace and take time to smell the roses,...nevermind take time to smell the cacti:thumbsup:


----------



## Padre (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm w/ Hollywood. It was my first road century. We cruised it and finished in 6 and a half. The flattest road ride in existence I believe.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I live here. it's not THAT flat but when the group is moving @ 12 MPH then yeah everything will seems flat. I will be doing the hundred. if you can get a 30 miler in prior to it you can easily do the 50. 

weather out here can vary tho. Lately headwinds have been devastating. so regardless of how flat it is the headwinds can get out of control.. completely out of control, but when a ride has that many people the wind shouldn't effect you to much if you stay with the pack. 

Adios
Tete.


----------



## waggie (Jan 4, 2007)

*long descent...*

there is a long descent, if i remember correctly.. about 3 or 4 miles at least. not massive drop, but constant descent, that was my favorite part  :thumbsup: 

good atmosphere, it was really weird to ride with cops blocking off traffic (not the whole 100 , i think just the first 25 or 50).


----------



## bradf24 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Hotel for Tour*

New to Sothern California and I am taking my family out to Palm Springs for the Tour. We would like a reasonably priced, clean, quiet hotel for Friday and Saturday night. Does anyone have any reccomendations for me?
Brad F.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

bradf24 said:


> New to Sothern California and I am taking my family out to Palm Springs for the Tour. We would like a reasonably priced, clean, quiet hotel for Friday and Saturday night. Does anyone have any reccomendations for me?
> Brad F.


Truthfully I would say use priceline.com, bid less than what you want to pay and more often than not you will get the room. I mean when the screen shows the average rate of $150 per night put in a bid of $75. Good luck. Have a fun time on the ride.




I wanted to do this ride but I am getting surgery Jan31st and will be out of commision for a few weeks.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I was really excited by all your input but I now I can't do it. I had 3 stents put in about 10 days ago. I could physically do it ( I rode 20+ miles 2 days before the surgery) but the docs have my heart rate restricted. I'm going to shoot for the Tour De Tucson (50mi version) later in the year.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I will be out there doing my first century. I mapped out the route, it averages a 2% grade. That's flat.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

*flat.*

for the most part it is flat especially condiering alot of elderly people live out here. I would say the biggest concern is really the wind. if its not windy then for a first century it should be perfect but if the winds come ( and they often do) then it could be a complete nightmare. 25mph wind is not fun out here. 

not at all.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

MTBMaven said:


> I will be out there doing my first century. I mapped out the route, it averages a 2% grade. That's flat.


I agree it's flat, but isn't every out and back less than an average 2% grade? i.e. it should average out to a 0% grade.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

magicant said:


> I agree it's flat, but isn't every out and back less than an average 2% grade? i.e. it should average out to a 0% grade.


The route is not an out and back, it's a loop.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

MTBMaven said:


> The route is not an out and back, it's a loop.


It was a joke - if you start and end at the same point, any ride averages 0% grade. Just goofin...


----------



## water (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks like about 1250 ft. gain in the first 16 miles. I am praying for no wind and cool weather  .


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

What a great ride. Perfect weather, met some nice new people, listen to some good music, good times. I was very happy with my performance during my first century. Before this ride my longest ride in one day was 60 miles. I can't say I really trained for this ride beyond my normal mountain bike rides and occasional trips to the Rose Bowl. I probably average less than 30 miles a week. 

Dysfunctional ******* and I finished in 6.5 hours including SAG stops (and one piss behind a bush  ). Our average speed was a respectable 16.8 MPH. 

Hope to be able to do this ride again next year.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Congrats on your first!!

It was a good ride. And great weather --


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

congrats to the first timers. I was out there on Saturday but for non-cycling reasons. I was driving through La Quinta and saw some riders in the Jefferson traffic circle (loop left). As soon as I said "hey - bikes!" I saw a guy in the circle go down hard and just lay there. Another guy behind him got distracted by the wreck and went down also. Good lord! The roads weren't wet, no obstacles, just......crashing. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

I did the Tour de Palm Springs(100) for the first time this year, and had a great time!!!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I read the History section of the website for this ride and something doesn't sound right. It says the Tour of Palm Springs was started in 1998 but I went to Palm Springs in the early 90's for a criterium with a 50 mile ride the following day. The whole thing was very organized with rest stops and everything. Does anyone else remember this?


----------

